# Driving with Glowstache on at night



## Effects26 (Nov 16, 2015)

Is it legal to have this illuminated on your dash driving around at night? Or is it meant to be turned on only when parked? Has anyone received a ticket for driving around with the Glowstache lit up?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I turn it on as I get close to the pickup pin, I'm not interested in advertising to everyone and anyone what I'm doing on the road. Too many pissed off cab drivers. I use it to help the pax locate me. That is all.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I'll leave it on between rides if I get a ping right away. I take it down if I park and am waiting for a request. I've also used it to identify myself to Uber passengers that can't find me, lol.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I have found it great to use the stash here in Denver. The cops know that I am a designated driver and I can pull a U-turn downtown at 2 am and cops won't pull me over. It allows me have a little extra leeway with my driving since cops are looking for drunks and they know I'm not one of them.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

If I'm driving at night, I turn it on as I'm arriving at the pickup spot. Otherwise, I leave it off, but I usually keep it mounted on my dash as a way to advertise to my Uber riders that I drive for both. In situations where I don't necessarily want to draw attention to the fact that I'm a driver - like when I'm trolling for a pickup at DIA or in certain areas downtown where there are a lot of cops and taxis - I had all of my Uber & Lyft bling.

Rider - so you also drive for Lyft?
Me - oh yeah I have the whole time; don't you have both apps on your phone?

(Denver is a fairly mature rideshare market, so more riders than not seem to already have both; otherwise...)

Rider - no I just use Uber...
Me - do you like free rides?
Rider - heck yeah!

(this is the most common response, but occasionally I get a rider who then hems and haws or harrumphs; that's the sort of rider who will actually e-mail Uber and complain that I was promoting Lyft, so at that point I shut up; otherwise...)

Me - Lyft is more generous than Uber with new rider discounts; currently you get five $10 ride credits when you download the app, and I get [$10 or $20 depending on Lyft's referral credit mood at the time] for referring a new rider after you take your first ride; at the end of the ride or if we hit a stop light, I can text you a download link with my referral code if you're cool with that.

In 2015, I made $715 in new rider referral bonuses. I used to hand out a card with my promo code until I discovered that new riders get the five $10 ride credits even if they don't enter a code; I now have more success with texting the rider a download link.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Makes a great night light. I want nothing on my car that says TnC driver. If the pax cant find me so be it but as a part timer I want nothing on or sticking to my car.


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a led uber sign I havnt given enough lift rides yet. I run it all the time the police do not bother me at all they are looking for the big score:drunks!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Agree with the rest here, in Pittsburgh law enforcement seems very receptive to us (Uber/Lyft) which is great. Also have had no retaliation from taxis and have even had a taxi driver talk to me about signing up lol (yes could've been mining for info etc so I was mindful of this). I'm 45 rides away from the Glostache, I think it looks awesome I'll be running it on when near a pick-up. Same thing I do with my light up Uber sign. I'm all about Lyft since the rate cut anyway.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> ...and have even had a taxi driver talk to me about signing up lol (yes could've been mining for info etc so I was mindful of this).


Right, because signing up to drive with Lyft & Uber is a big secret... we need to keep the taxi drivers from learning how we make the big bucks!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> Right, because signing up to drive with Lyft & Uber is a big secret... we need to keep the taxi drivers from learning how we make the big bucks!


A popular comment about the taxi industry is drivers see retaliation so I was just on guard is all!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> A popular comment about the taxi industry is drivers see retaliation so I was just on guard is all!


I was teasing, just found the comment funny.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

KevRyde said:


> In 2015, I made $715 in new rider referral bonuses. I used to hand out a card with my promo code until I discovered that new riders get the five $10 ride credits even if they don't enter a code; I now have more success with texting the rider a download link.


I'm new to Lyft.....only 6 rides so far....can you put that download link here?------>

Thanks!!!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I'm new to Lyft.....only 6 rides so far....can you put that download link here?------>
> 
> Thanks!!!


You'd probably want to use your own download link and not one for KevRyde ... you can find your referral code(s) on the driver dashboard; then use the following as the link: https://www.lyft.com/invited/{referral_code}

Replace {referral_code} with your referral code (do not include the brackets).

You could also get fancy on a business card and add a QR scan code that links directly to your referral URL, like this (note that this links to the above URL with the invalid referral location):


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

Tip:
The button on the glowstache is not a button that depresses and clicks- just make skin contact like on a smartphone lol. 
I thought I had a broken one at first.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> I was teasing, just found the comment funny.


I hear ya man lol honestly I'm skeptical af with anyone coming near me considering I drive 12-5am.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

driving312 said:


> Tip:
> The button on the glowstache is not a button that depresses and clicks- just make skin contact like on a smartphone lol.
> I thought I had a broken one at first.


Can I turn it on and off from sitting in the drivers seat or do I have to reach and take it off the base, hit the button, then place it back. Asking for if I'm driving, can I do it on the fly?

My Uber sign is nice I just have those battery pack buttons stashed in my drivers door change holder.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

driving312 said:


> Tip:
> The button on the glowstache is not a button that depresses and clicks- just make skin contact like on a smartphone lol.
> I thought I had a broken one at first.


That explains SOOOOO much... haha.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I thought mine was broken too at first! 

I was only lighting mine when I arrived for pickup, but since the rate cuts, I've been keeping it lit all the time, it's good advertising


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Can I turn it on and off from sitting in the drivers seat or do I have to reach and take it off the base, hit the button, then place it back. Asking for if I'm driving, can I do it on the fly?
> 
> My Uber sign is nice I just have those battery pack buttons stashed in my drivers door change holder.


Do it on the fly. Make skin contact with the button lightly for 2-3seconds to turn ON, and again for OFF
If you want the "brightness fluctuating effect" (while it is already on) just touch the button again for half a second.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

driving312 said:


> Do it on the fly. Make skin contact with the button lightly for 2-3seconds to turn ON, and again for OFF
> If you want the "brightness fluctuating effect" (while it is already on) just touch the button again for half a second.


I don't know why but "make skin contact" sounds so weird lol  skin contact


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> I don't know why but "make skin contact" sounds so weird lol  skin contact


Ok, maybe this is better...

Just finger it for a moment.

Nah, I think that's worse.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> Ok, maybe this is better...
> 
> Just finger it for a moment.
> 
> Nah, I think that's worse.


Just penetrate the surface level of the button hole to... ok we're done


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

sicky said:


> I have found it great to use the stash here in Denver. The cops know that I am a designated driver and I can pull a U-turn downtown at 2 am and cops won't pull me over. It allows me have a little extra leeway with my driving since cops are looking for drunks and they know I'm not one of them.


I did the exact same thing and got a ticket lol, double solid yellow lines man.... with no body around...
But funny thing is, court can't find ticket in the system, so after 1 year, I'll be off the hook.
I've heard drivers still getting pulled over at DUI checkpoints and show the cops his/her phone to prove he's driving.


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

After 2 weeks of finishing my 100 rides in Philly, I finally got my pink Glowstache today in the mail.
I did the "skin contact" as suggested, it worked. But I dont like how pink light reflected on my 2010 Civic windshield glass.

I however was going to buy an USB cable for my PAX so they can charge their Android phone in my car but I dont need to anymore.
I am just going to use the 3ft USB cable that came with and for Glowstache. It's not 6ft long, a bit short, not long enough to reach to the back seat but it will do the job if pax's android phone is dead.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

College kid, cheerleader, sitting on my center console facing back so she can talk to her two cheerleader friends at each back window.
Beautiful young lady, wants to check out the glowstache.
She's running her hands all over the thing, looking for the on switch.

Got the picture? She has tiny hands making the glowstache look bigger than it is.

Then she says: "how do you turn this thing on?"

Me: "You're doing _that_ just fine" Can't un-ring a bell...it slipped out - I showed her the "button", and then they were taking selfies with it up against their faces... I'm so glad she wasn't offended, I'm not even sure she heard me.

Won't let that happen again - momentary loss of intelligence due to a car full of beautiful girls.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Can I turn it on and off from sitting in the drivers seat or do I have to reach and take it off the base, hit the button, then place it back. Asking for if I'm driving, can I do it on the fly?


If you can reach it, you can turn it on and off without removing it from the base.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> If you can reach it, you can turn it on and off without removing it from the base.


Challenge accepted 

I just ask b/c I turn on my Uber sign when almost at the pax, I'd probably do the same with Lyft


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

sicky said:


> I have found it great to use the stash here in Denver. The cops know that I am a designated driver and can pull a U-turn downtown at 2 am and cops won't pull me over. It allows me have a little extra leeway with my driving since cops are looking for drunks and they know I'm not one of them.


Yeah, really, even the Lyft trade dress does wonders in most areas.... Cops slowing down near me at night and then flooring it in some other direction has become a surprisingly familiar sight.

...just don't let it go to your head. It still falls quite a bit short of diplomatic plates,and tickets are expensive stuff!

Also, the occasional traffic regulation DOES make sense and is there for safety reasons.

What? Sometimes it does...


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I just got mine, left it on all night while driving. It's not super bright or distracting at all.

I passed several cops, none seemed to care.

I did get a confused Uber pax or two tho... I need to get a light up uber sign too i think


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

A drunk Manyunk girl broke my first glowstache. I don't know why they had to put the capacitive button on it, and then put an edge around the button so it looks like you need to press it in, like a normal button.

Lyft sent me another...

Never let a drunk girl play with your mustache.


----------

